# Sick after vaccines



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

Suki had her second round of puppy vaccines this morning and started throwing up this afternoon. 

I called the vet and since puppy was otherwise looking good, alert, hydrated, and the upchucking subsided, I was told to give her half a Benydryl (in case it was a bad reaction) and to watch her and either bring her in or go to the Pet ER if it got worse after-hours. 

Poor girl. She is drinking and I let her eat a little this evening, not her usual energetic self, but not lethargic, just subdued. Won't let me out of her sight. No other signs of bad reaction - swelling, SOB, panic, etc. 

I just feel so bad for her!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

That sucks! I am glad she is more or less ok, but I was worried as my guy just had his 2nd set too. Which vaccines did she receive? 

My guy was just really tired for the rest of the day after his vaccines but otherwise was ok.

Love her name, by the way.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

It's hard to watch when you know they feel bad and nothing you can do. Manny had a lot of pain from his final shots. Sore shoulder and butt area so it was hard picking him up without hurting something, but he was fine the next day. I'm sure she'll feel better when she gets up this morning.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Please be careful with vaccines. We need to educate ourselves. Vets will try to vaccinate for everything! See DR Jean Dobbs Protocol. Hope she feels better soon!

__
https://66693331640%2Fdodds-dog-vaccination-protocol-2013-2014%23.U1HQFFxLzFI

Also the dangers of vaccines for small dogs:


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> Please be careful with vaccines. We need to educate ourselves. Vets will try to vaccinate for everything! See DR Jean Dobbs Protocol. Hope she feels better soon!
> 
> __
> https://66693331640%2Fdodds-dog-vaccination-protocol-2013-2014%23.U1HQFFxLzFI
> ...


Wow lfung5, that was very informative, thank you. I did not realize that my little wee fluff ball was getting the same amount of vaccine as larger dog. I assumed that the vaccines were weight based.

Thanks so much!

Busy P


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Suki was better today, though I spent a tense sleepless night checking on her all every half hour. 

She was slow and whiney this morning, but almost back to her normal bouncy self by late afternoon. She did have more piddle accidents than usual though. Sigh. 

This made me see how crazy I am about his little girl. 

Busy P


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad she is feeling better today she really is a cutie!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

We did vaccines one at a time and about a week apart. If he had a reaction we wanted to know exactly which vaccine caused it for future reference.


----------

